# I hate niggers



## murf23 (Nov 20, 2013)

I fucking hate them ...That is all


----------



## Watson (Nov 20, 2013)

i like most people.........most..........

although i think muslims should be made eat korans printed on pig skin with a pig shit shake..........


----------



## Watson (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## Problem (Nov 20, 2013)

Griffith said:


> i like most people.........most..........
> 
> although i think muslims should be made eat korans printed on pig skin with a pig shit shake..........



Do you speak English phaggot ?


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 20, 2013)

Problem said:


> Do you speak English phaggot ?


mooslum alert


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 20, 2013)

Problem said:


> Do you speak English phaggot ?



If you're going to insult someones writing ability you should learn to write properly yourself (it's faggot).   And you're negged


----------



## JR. (Nov 20, 2013)

IT's ON Bitches!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JR. (Nov 20, 2013)

Griffith said:


>


snake skin boots my ass!


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 20, 2013)

I hate most Asian races. The ones who's main food is rice. Those little nippers just piss me off.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't know how anyone can make such a judgment of hating an entire race? 

We are all people, we just look different have have different colored skin and facial features. 

Bottom line is we are all humans.


www.IronMagLabs.com


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 20, 2013)

^^negged


----------



## JR. (Nov 20, 2013)

Ohhh I know plenty of lighter skin tone people that are Niggers... A couple guys I work with are whiter than rice and trust me they are big fuckin niggers. "Just sayin"


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 20, 2013)

i like turtles


----------



## oliolz (Nov 20, 2013)

i like rice - fuck turtles!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 20, 2013)

I live in Chicago filled with black folk and mexicans. A majority of my contact with them has been negative. But I train with a 6,3 270 pound vato and a 6 foot 220 black dude and I trust them with my life some days...literally. 
I stereo type... but I allow room to be wrong.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 20, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> If you're going to insult someones writing ability you should learn to write properly yourself (it's faggot).   And you're negged



I think his post was meant to be ironic.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Nov 20, 2013)

Why can't we all just get along no matter what color and just smoke weed together?


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 20, 2013)

other races commit crime too, but if I see black folk around I'm extra cautious, I got mugged by some nigs at an ATM in new York and I was around detriot and Oakland for work haven't seem much to make me think they are gonna come over to me to help me out or say hello. My experience tells me to keep a safe distance and make all transactions in a safe place like a hotel lobby or grocery store. using a neighborhood ATM is just stupid


----------



## SlappyTX (Nov 20, 2013)

i don't really hate individuals, but i do hate it when people epitomize a stereo type. like when i'm driving and almost get side swiped, then see the asian woman driver. she might be really cool most of the time, but in the specific example previously stated she was being a chinky-cunt. i hate chinky cunts.


----------



## charley (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## SlappyTX (Nov 20, 2013)

charley said:


>



because white people use bongs and vaporizers at home and black people smoke blunts outside


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 20, 2013)

the white people I know that smoke do it at home. Black people don't leave home without it hence getting roused for some sort of nonsense like hanging out at a gas station blasting their radio then the cops smell it on them or find it in their car


----------



## charley (Nov 20, 2013)

I've been hittin' this Vape....   works great about 250bucks ...






......it's called a 'Pax'.....


----------



## SlappyTX (Nov 21, 2013)

i'm looking at buying the "PUFFiT-X" for my meds


----------



## NoviceAAS (Nov 21, 2013)

Murf  whats got you on edge, did the wife or GF just spit out a little dark skinned baby ?


----------



## kweichangcaine (Dec 18, 2013)

*The Niggar family*

LiveLeak.com - Dave Chappelle - The Niggar Family


----------



## biggieschwole (Jan 10, 2014)

I hate niggers too and I'm black. You have to learn to know the difference just like I learned the difference from white people and crackers.


----------



## irish1987 (Jan 10, 2014)

Being a nigger doesnt have anyting to do with skin color imo. I also hate niggers. black or  white but I hate the white niggers more.  wasnt like this until I went to prison and had to live around them

Sent from my SCH-R760X using Tapatalk


----------



## SlappyTX (Jan 10, 2014)

i'm starting like dis nigga






^he's glorifying selling crack and being niggity. to tha fullest mane.


----------



## charley (Jan 10, 2014)

It's a fact that the majority of drugs that create & support addiction in the USA are pharmaceutical & made & sold by American pharmaceutical corporations ...   the money being made in the 'drug game' gets funneled into the pockets of the 'RICH' which are mostly white....


----------



## SlappyTX (Jan 10, 2014)

charley said:


> It's a fact that the majority of drugs that create & support addiction in the USA are pharmaceutical & made & sold by American pharmaceutical corporations ...   the money being made in the 'drug game' gets funneled into the pockets of the 'RICH' which are mostly white....



well, 2 chainz has so much money on 'em it wont even fold


----------



## maniclion (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm part nigga...WHERE DA WHITE WOMEN AT???


----------



## Watson (Jan 11, 2014)

ooooooooh he meant naggers...........


----------



## GS2 (Jan 11, 2014)

murf23 said:


> I fucking hate them ...That is all



Hey Murf, why do niggers stink?  So blind people can hate them too.


----------



## real_gold6 (Jan 11, 2014)

iM PRETTY SURE YOU HATE URSELF MORE THAN WHAT YOU HATE THEM


----------



## GS2 (Jan 11, 2014)

real_gold6 said:


> iM PRETTY SURE YOU HATE URSELF MORE THAN WHAT YOU HATE THEM



^^Another butt hurt newb.  Negged!


----------



## SlappyTX (Jan 11, 2014)

real_gold6 said:


> iM PRETTY SURE YOU HATE URSELF MORE THAN WHAT YOU HATE THEM



i beat my penis because i want it to be better


----------



## GS2 (Jan 11, 2014)

SlappyTX said:


> i beat my penis because i want it to be better



Me too brah. Tough love.


----------



## SlappyTX (Jan 11, 2014)

GS2 said:


> Me too brah. Tough love.



hell yeah!

i'm like, "WINK AT ME AGAIN FUCKER!!" *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap*


----------



## DOBE (Jan 24, 2014)

jr. said:


> ohhh i know plenty of lighter skin tone people that are niggers... A couple guys i work with are whiter than rice and trust me they are big fuckin niggers. "just sayin"



das right its dem light skinded niggas ya gots to watch out fo


----------



## Diesel618 (Jan 25, 2014)

I just hate how awesome their genetics are. This black dude at my gym who looks about 8 weeks out all the time ALWAYS asks me the most basic shit about diet and training and stuff. It's so disheartening. I'm just like, "How did you get to the level you're at eating cereal and beef jerky?"


----------



## SlappyTX (Jan 25, 2014)

Diesel618 said:


> I just hate how awesome their genetics are. This black dude at my gym who looks about 8 weeks out all the time ALWAYS asks me the most basic shit about diet and training and stuff. It's so disheartening. I'm just like, "How did you get to the level you're at eating cereal and beef jerky?"



running from the cops is great cardio


----------



## murf23 (Jan 25, 2014)

And everybody knows you cant grow unless you get plenty of rest . They b gettin more rest then all of us


----------



## Diesel618 (Jan 25, 2014)

I am so pissed the like button is gone. Wtf. I feel obligated to give out reps now.


----------



## murf23 (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh I forgot to mention I hate lil nigger babies also . Maybe I should start a seperate thread for them Im not sure


----------



## nev (Jan 26, 2014)

Griffith said:


> ooooooooh he meant naggers...........



That's a whole other thread dedicated to misogyny.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 28, 2014)

Prince said:


> I don't know how anyone can make such a judgment of hating an entire race?
> 
> We are all people, we just look different have have different colored skin and facial features.
> 
> ...



I agree.  We're all humans, regardless of race.  Some races are just more evolved than others.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 28, 2014)

Diesel618 said:


> I just hate how awesome their genetics are. This black dude at my gym who looks about 8 weeks out all the time ALWAYS asks me the most basic shit about diet and training and stuff. It's so disheartening. I'm just like, "How did you get to the level you're at eating cereal and beef jerky?"



First of all, he's not a black dude, he's a nigger.  It's genetics.  I mean, look how strong a chimp is, even at 5-6 years old.  The ones in the wild are even stronger than the domesticated ones here in the USA.  Think about it, when you have to climb a tree to eat your lunch and you have to run from lions and tigers everyday, you're gonna get into shape or you're not going to survive.  Also, whites here in the west, who are into beastiality, occasionally mate with them.


----------



## 13bret (Jan 28, 2014)

Hate burns a hole in your heart. It doesn't affect those people you hate, it only hurts you. And then you pass that anger/ hurt on to your kids. I try to view a person for their action, not race. That said there are a lot of piece of shit people of every race.

Sent from my A110 using Tapatalk


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 28, 2014)

13bret said:


> Hate burns a hole in your heart. It doesn't affect those people you hate, it only hurts you. And then you pass that anger/ hurt on to your kids. I try to view a person for their action, not race. That said there are a lot of piece of shit people of every race.
> 
> Sent from my A110 using Tapatalk



LOL!  Awe!  Well, isn't that nice!  Go back and fap to MSNBC some more!  Here, I got something for you.


----------



## 13bret (Jan 28, 2014)

What are talking about? Don't watch that channel or like Obama. Just saying world's gonna suck if everybody hates everybody else tough guy. 

Sent from my A110 using Tapatalk


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 28, 2014)

I hate NIGGERS reguardless of race and any Mexican that's in the USA and can't or won't speak English .


----------



## iFartGlitter (Jan 29, 2014)

I hate everyone. Problem solved.


----------



## charley (Jan 29, 2014)

Diesel618 said:


> I am so pissed the like button is gone. Wtf. I feel obligated to give out reps now.




.....We have 'What's New' which we don't need & 'Photo Gallery'  upgrade,which we don't use instead of 'rep stars& likes' that we all used, it's a real drag because the loyal members have no voice here at IM......


----------



## iFartGlitter (Jan 29, 2014)

SupaSwole said:


> I hate NIGGERS reguardless of race and any Mexican that's in the USA and can't or won't speak English .


It's funny because you misspelled regardless. Hashtag hypocrite.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 29, 2014)

13bret said:


> Hate burns a hole in your heart. It doesn't affect those people you hate, it only hurts you. And then you pass that anger/ hurt on to your kids. I try to view a person for their action, not race. That said there are a lot of piece of shit people of every race.



Statistics, and other facts, show the percentage varies, in number and intensity, by race.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 29, 2014)

i love everyone!


----------



## iFartGlitter (Jan 29, 2014)

AlphaStrength50 said:


> i love everyone!


Medicated? Lol


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 29, 2014)

oh yes buddy  true tho hate just messes everyone dont sip on the haterade!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## twisted (Jan 29, 2014)

what a fuckin thread and the posts on it simply fucking awesome


----------



## Diesel618 (Jan 29, 2014)

There is more genetic difference between some peoples within Africa than there is between a white American or European and an African.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes.  Some of the indigenous Africans are still far closer to the ape.  I imagine we could probably still mate with them, but it would be similar to mating with a chimp.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 30, 2014)

i am a fish

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## bucknaked (Jan 30, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I live in Chicago filled with black folk and mexicans. A majority of my contact with them has been negative. But I train with a 6,3 270 pound vato and a 6 foot 220 black dude and I trust them with my life some days...literally.
> I stereo type... but I allow room to be wrong.



Yeah, what he said... In my family we call each other nigger as a term of endearment.... And if youre not family but we call you nigger, then you might even be able to borrow money or get us tohelp you move.  lol

I hate spiders!


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 30, 2014)

lol buck i think you mean nigga for family bro lol

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Jan 30, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Yes.  Some of the indigenous Africans are still far closer to the ape.  I imagine we could probably still mate with them, but it would be similar to mating with a chimp.


----------



## iFartGlitter (Jan 30, 2014)

^hehe jungle fever


----------



## Diesel618 (Jan 30, 2014)

like


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 30, 2014)

I believe in equality, so I hate everyone


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 30, 2014)

charley said:


>



There's a lot of that going on these days.


----------



## bucknaked (Feb 24, 2014)

AlphaStrength50 said:


> lol buck i think you mean nigga for family bro lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk



Nah, you assume too much  We are any but politically correct... I refuse to spell it with anything different than with an "er" nor will I pronounce as though it without the "er". But I guess I can try and compromise a bit... how about "niggar" instead of "nigger' or "nigga"? lol


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 24, 2014)

JR. said:


> Ohhh I know plenty of lighter skin tone people that are Niggers... A couple guys I work with are whiter than rice and trust me they are big fuckin niggers. "Just sayin"



Personally, I don't hate all niggers, only about 95% of them. I will say this, the only thing I hate more than a true Mississippi blue-gum is a fucking whigger. I mean FFS, when you're fortunate enough to win the genetic lottery (i.e. born Caucasian), why would u want to piss on it and emulate the inferior race?  

For the record, I don't truly hate coloreds. It's not so much about hating the inferior race, rather ifs just appreciating the fact that we're not one of them. The only ethnic/religious  group that I could claim to hate would be Arab Muslims.


----------



## bucknaked (Feb 25, 2014)

Inferior race isnt even being prejudice... History has proven it.... I mean, seriously, there was a reason they were chosen to be slaves and it had nothing to do with the color of their skin or them being picked on by bullies... It was an executive decision based on somebody spending enough time around them reaize they really truly are inferior (to put it nicely) enough they decided to start loadin 'em up... Moreoever, they convinced entire countries to start buying and using 'em... Another example: name one super power in world history that did anything....?? Conquering Sicilly and changing the entire bloodline from blonde hair andvblueveyesbto dark hair and dark eyes forever doesnt count for much either... Im jussayin 






GearsMcGilf said:


> Personally, I don't hate all niggers, only about 95% of them. I will say this, the only thing I hate more than a true Mississippi blue-gum is a fucking whigger. I mean FFS, when you're fortunate enough to win the genetic lottery (i.e. born Caucasian), why would u want to piss on it and emulate the inferior race?
> 
> For the record, I don't truly hate coloreds. It's not so much about hating the inferior race, rather ifs just appreciating the fact that we're not one of them. The only ethnic/religious  group that I could claim to hate would be Arab Muslims.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 25, 2014)

bucknaked said:


> Inferior race isnt even being prejudice... History has proven it.... I mean, seriously, there was a reason they were chosen to be slaves and it had nothing to do with the color of their skin or them being picked on by bullies... It was an executive decision based on somebody spending enough time around them reaize they really truly are inferior (to put it nicely) enough they decided to start loadin 'em up... Moreoever, they convinced entire countries to start buying and using 'em... Another example: name one super power in world history that did anything....?? Conquering Sicilly and changing the entire bloodline from blonde hair andvblueveyesbto dark hair and dark eyes forever doesnt count for much either... Im jussayin



It's well proven that facts are racist.


----------



## MadScientist (Feb 25, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Bell-Curve-Intelligence-Structure-Paperbacks/dp/0684824299

For those that need some hate-filled background info, the above book is rather informative in a judgmental sort of way. 

A glass isn't half full or half empty. It's just a glass of water...until you judge it. Not everything needs to be judged.

Just saying...


----------



## kabizkugu (Feb 25, 2014)

D-Lats said:


> I hate most Asian races. The ones who's main food is rice. Those little nippers just piss me off.


Man our main food is also Brown rice in somewhere ! Quality carbs Raawr !


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 25, 2014)

MadScientist said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Bell-Curve-Intelligence-Structure-Paperbacks/dp/0684824299
> 
> For those that need some hate-filled background info, the above book is rather informative in a judgmental sort of way.
> 
> ...



where in the fuck have you been... hang around ag, help raise the IQ a little.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 25, 2014)

Some fancy take your girl out on the town dress shoes for you.


----------



## HFO3 (Feb 25, 2014)

that's some funny shit and sadly very true



Paranoid Fitness said:


> Some fancy take your girl out on the town dress shoes for you.


----------



## DOBE (Feb 25, 2014)

I agree Gears. I have to admit that I don't like niggers but I haven't ever killed any of them. Ragheads on the other hand ...well I killed lots of them during Desert Storm and I kinda liked it.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 25, 2014)

Congrats DOBE:

I wish I could say the same, but I never served in the military. I'm grateful that we have guys like you who've stepped up to the plate. And, I envy the fact that uve had the opportunity to kill some Arabs. The thought of it makes me wish I'd  joined the military. I hope u killed quite a few. 

I don't hate niggers. They would be harmless if they were left alone in Africa climbing trees to get away from lions, tigers, and other primates. Hell, it's our fault for trying to domesticate them for 300 years, then setting them free and trying to intigrate them into a society with modern homo saphiens. It was a social experiment gone wrong for sure.


----------



## MadScientist (Feb 26, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> where in the fuck have you been... hang around ag, help raise the IQ a little.


Just my way of saying I hate ignorance...not a socioeconomic or racial class.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 27, 2014)

Prince said:


> I don't know how anyone can make such a judgment of hating an entire race?
> 
> We are all people, we just look different have have different colored skin and facial features.
> 
> ...



True. Some races are just more evolved than others. But our DNA does match closely enough to mate with them. So technically, were still the same species. Scientists have even found evidence that modern Homo sapiens actually mated with Neanderthals who were evolved to a level where they had limited language ability. Therefore, it could certainly be argued that both Caucasians and Africans are both equally "human."


----------



## murf23 (Feb 27, 2014)

DOMS said:


> It's well proven that facts are racist.



So true


----------



## bucknaked (Feb 27, 2014)

Another one of those "executive" decisions that sounded better on paper and the long term consequencese to the environment were NOT well thought out... I mean, theres a reason there are laws in place and enforced about bringing a different species and or sub species into another country...



GearsMcGilf said:


> Congrats DOBE:
> 
> I wish I could say the same, but I never served in the military. I'm grateful that we have guys like you who've stepped up to the plate. And, I envy the fact that uve had the opportunity to kill some Arabs. The thought of it makes me wish I'd  joined the military. I hope u killed quite a few.
> 
> I don't hate niggers. They would be harmless if they were left alone in Africa climbing trees to get away from lions, tigers, and other primates. Hell, it's our fault for trying to domesticate them for 300 years, then setting them free and trying to intigrate them into a society with modern homo saphiens. It was a social experiment gone wrong for sure.


----------

